# The WAAAGH Studios Commission Log - Blood Angels Army



## AlexHeap (Jun 3, 2011)

This is a commission to paint a large Blood Angels army. The army will be supplied fully built so only painting and basing is required. The client has also supplied some, previously painted, miniatures and he would like me to match these new models to the samples ones precisely. 

Here's a picture of the army as it arrived at the studio:


This breaks down to:

15 x Honour Guard
30 x Vanguard Veterans
20 x Death Company
10 x Tactical Marines
9 x Assault Marines
12 x Spacehulk Terminators

Aswell as this the client will also be sending:

1 x Blood Angel Captain 
1 x Techmarine with Servitors 
1 x Forgeworld Chaplain Dreadnought 
2 x Forgeworld Ironclad Dreadnought 
1 x Metal Furioso Dreadnought 
7 x Terminators 

The first sets of models to be completed were the Tactical Squad and the Assault squad:






Stay tuned for more updates and pictures of the rest of the models.


----------



## AlexHeap (Jun 3, 2011)

Here's another picture for you. This time of some Death Company:

a>


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Sweet looking models! +Rep


----------



## hocky (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice looking models! Like the darker red colours you used. If you don't mind me asking what colours are they?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Cracking work so far mate!!


----------



## AlexHeap (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments guys 

@hocky: Which red do you mean? The Death Company Weapons or the Armour on the marines?

Here's another picture, this time of the second set of 10 Death Company:


----------



## hocky (Jan 31, 2009)

Sorry the Armour on the normal marines. It looks like scab red then washed then highlighted. The effect is good so I was just wondering if that method was the case. It looks like scab red on the death company weapons too.
I want to know as i have £400 of Blood angels in boxes waiting for me but i'm waiting to see what happens with 6th before I go for it! Trying out some test models first though....


----------



## AlexHeap (Jun 3, 2011)

The armour on the normal Marines is Blood Red layered up from Chaos Black, highlighted with Blood Red/Fiery Orange, given a Ball Red Wash and then a straight Fiery Orange extreme highlight. 

The client wanted a sort of zenithal highlighting effect but without using an airbrush (To match some models that he's had commissioned by a different service). So from a light source directly above their heads the areas of the armour that would be shadowed are darker whereas the areas that would be hit by the light are pure Blood Red. You can see it best on the two at the front right of the assault squad.

The Death Company guns are much simpler they're just scab red, badab wash, scab red/blood red highlight.

If you're just wanting to paint Blood Angels to a more conventional manner I do have a tutorial on my website:

http://www.thewaaaghstudios.com/tutorials/bapaint.html


----------



## nsr250repsol (Oct 4, 2011)

They look great. +rep to you sir!


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice work... shame about the assault marine you shot 

The yellow helmets look especially nice

+ rep


----------



## hocky (Jan 31, 2009)

I did notice the shading was different and I understand why now. Good job it looks great. Kudos to you for layering blood red too, that must take some time!
Really like the death company, great highlighting on the black, I always found that really hard to do.
I also like the dynamic posing of the models, proper representation of blood angels. Can't wait to see the terminators.


----------



## AlexHeap (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks for the comments and the rep guys 

@CLT40k: I'm afraid I can't take any credit for that. All these models arrived fully builts apart from the Space Hulk terminators so that pose is all the clients doing. Though I must admit it does look quite good.

@hocky: Got a lot to get through before the termies get done as I'm saving them for last 

Here's another picture for you guys, this time of a Forgeworld Chaplin Dreadnought:


----------



## AlexHeap (Jun 3, 2011)

Here's another update, this time of a Forgeworld Ironclad Dreadnought:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice work. I really like it. Where did you get the pieces for the base?


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

I really love that FW ironclad... You got the red bang on, and the yellow is fantastic. 

+rep.


----------



## AlexHeap (Jun 3, 2011)

Well if you liked that one, here's another one:



@Midge913: The bases are from Micro Art Studios: http://www.shop.microartstudio.com/temple-bases-round-60mm-p-137.html


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Very Cool! Love that weapon arm!


----------



## hocky (Jan 31, 2009)

Yes I prefer the 2nd dread, the weapon arm is excellent - really vicious grinding arm! As Skari said the yellow is really good, sorry for asking but what colours did you use for that?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

hocky said:


> Yes I prefer the 2nd dread, the weapon arm is excellent - really vicious grinding arm! As Skari said the yellow is really good, sorry for asking but what colours did you use for that?


To be honest it actually looks like he used golds.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Excellent painting. I really like the the claw and the glow on the plasma cannon. Good job indeed


----------



## AlexHeap (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks very much guys 

It is gold on the models (didn't realise it looked yellow lol) The colour recipe is 50/50 shining gold/scorched brown mix as a basecoat then shining gold followed by a devlan mud wash, relayered with shining gold and then highlighted with a 50/50 mix of shining gold/mithril and then pure mithril. After all that was done it was given a wash of Gryphonne Sepia to tie it all together.

Here's a picture of the fourth Dreadnought from the commission:


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Another solid paint job to add to the previous ones. Your customer should be pleased.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I love the claw, but I am not as big a fan of the red gems. They are painted well, but I think that the red blands into the armor too much and doesn't provide any contrast. Other than that it it a beautiful piece.


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

AlexHeap said:


> Here's another picture for you guys, this time of a Forgeworld Chaplin Dreadnought:


Why does it look like it's gurning?


----------



## AlexHeap (Jun 3, 2011)

Here's another update. This time with some Vanguard Veterans:



@Red Crosairs: Thanks very much 

@Midge913: I totally agree. I've mentioned that to the client but that's the way he wants them, same with the wax part of the purity seals.

@Digg40k: I hadn't realised that but now you mention it I suppose it does a bit lol


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

More solid work mate! Love the darker shade of gold you have used on the helms. It makes the OSL stand out really well.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Great job on the vanguard vets... I really like the PF and the helmets


----------



## AlexHeap (Jun 3, 2011)

Cheers guys  

@Midge913: I've got 12 Honour Guard coming up painted in the same gold as on these helmets so that's going to be quite fun to do.

Here are some more Vanguard Vets:


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Those Vanguard look fantastic mate. Your reds are nice and vibrant. The highlighting is nice and crisp as well, great job!

The forth dreadnought looks super, however those two blood drops sorta feel out of place. The left drop also seems to be painted a little higher on the panel if you look at the shadow it casts beneath it. Nonetheless it looks great!

Some Rep inbound.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## AlexHeap (Jun 3, 2011)

@Disciple_of_Ezekiel: Thanks for the feedback  The Blood drops are actually greenstuff additions that the client has added (He built all the models himself)

here are the last set of 10 Vanguards:


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

Outstanding job on the painting. Mucho props!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

The face on the lead guy is particularly striking, and the pattern on the thunder hammer stands out nicely. Good work man.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Nice commission pieces! Love the work you're doing. Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## AlexHeap (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks guys  I've recently set up a Facebook page for the studio so if you'd like to get some notifications whenever I post new project photos make sure to give the page a "like". Here's a link: http://www.facebook.com/TheWAAAGHStudios

As for the Blood Angels here's a pic of a Techmarine and some servitors:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

nice work on the Techmarine mate!


----------



## AlexHeap (Jun 3, 2011)

Here's another addition to this army a Blood Angels Honour Guard:


----------



## AlexHeap (Jun 3, 2011)

and here are some Assault Terminators:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I can't help feeling like the red is a little flat, but it could just be the photo as I know other examples of you BA have had superb reds. The weapons are fantastic. The blue really complements the red, making it really pop. Nice work mate!


----------



## AlexHeap (Jun 3, 2011)

@Midge: Must just be the picture as the red is painted the same as the other models. Thanks though 

Here's another Blood Angel Honour Guard ready to go to war:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Another stunning addition mate! Love the golds and the mix of parts. Well done.


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

Wow, they look pretty awesome :victory:


----------



## AlexHeap (Jun 3, 2011)

Cheers guys 

Here's a picture of the final set of Honour Guard:


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy (Nov 10, 2011)

Amazing work mate, realy realy nice

+rep


----------



## AlexHeap (Jun 3, 2011)

Even more being added to this army now, first up some Tactical Terminators:


----------

